# Cubs - this is the year!



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 4, 2016)

I've only said that a dozen times or so, but this time...


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've only said it once, not sure if this is the year or not but I like our chances.. I smell 94 wins and another playoff berth. I think Jake gets it done 2nite n we win.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2016)

we'll be lookin' for ya


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 21, 2016)

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/15282026/st-louis-cardinals-reassess-policy-try-not-suck-cubs-shirts-spur-controversy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2016)

What a game.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What a game.


It was OK...like Willie Stargell used to say, "don't get too high when you win, or too low when you lose." It's a long season.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've never seen a pitcher go on a run like Arietta has been on, its gotta be close to 40 starts and around 50 runs total.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Apr 29, 2016)

Arieta is my cousin..


----------



## Corso312 (May 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3650002
> 
> 
> we'll be lookin' for ya












Coming for ya tonight!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 2, 2016)

I both love and hate it when the Cubs come to town. You love watching how you play against the best team on paper, and hate when you lose 11 out of 19 like last year. They ARE fucking stacked, holy fuck!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2016)

Ahhhhhh...fuck this shit!


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

Get the broom out..bring on Dusty n his boyz.


----------



## dangledo (May 4, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

Mets all day baby


Gotsta represent


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

Big test tomorrow, 4 game set with Dusty and the nats.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 4, 2016)

What is this some kind of minor league team? Why are you the only team named after a baby animal? It's an old franchise, the good animals weren't even taken yet and your pondscum founder was like I'll call em the cubs because they are filthy harmless animals. A baby animal. I've never seen a baby with a ring on because they'll choke. Just like the cubs will at some point this season.


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

No snitches allowed in this thread, gtfo baldricks thread!


----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 4, 2016)




----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> No snitches allowed in this thread, gtfo baldricks thread!


another one of the band wagon bitches! sup bitches!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 5, 2016)

Crushed. 3 steps back. Tip of the hat...we'll be back


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 7, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> What is this some kind of minor league team? Why are you the only team named after a baby animal? It's an old franchise, the good animals weren't even taken yet and your pondscum founder was like I'll call em the cubs because they are filthy harmless animals. A baby animal. I've never seen a baby with a ring on because they'll choke. Just like the cubs will at some point this season.


LOL's, there's good reason why St. Louis just lost their NFL team for the second time. People only visit the town driving through, on their way somewhere else. Bad restaurants, cheap beer...the list goes on. 

NHL playoff ratings are at an all-time low, thanks in part to the Blues.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 11, 2016)

Exciting to see these guys play. I knew Theo and the Ricketts had some tricks up their sleeves but the turnaround was way quicker than expected. Glad that Baez has had a little more patience at the plate. Our division is stacked though so it'll be a great race this year.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Get the broom out..bring on Dusty n his boyz.


We're coming to town for the weekend...and we'll be more competitive this time (I hope). Hope Chicago weather is better than ours this weekend...cold and rain here through Sunday.


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We're coming to town for the weekend...and we'll be more competitive this time (I hope). Hope Chicago weather is better than ours this weekend...cold and rain here through Sunday.




I'll be there tomorrow afternoon..looking kinda shitty, 50° and overcast.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 13, 2016)

Cubs win! Lol.....competitive.....pffttt


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Cubs win! Lol.....competitive.....pffttt


Yeah...You guys might break Seattle's 116 win record...but they didn't make the World Series that year. Long season, we'll see how it goes...tip of the hat for now...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'll be there tomorrow afternoon..looking kinda shitty, 50° and overcast.


Guess ya had a good time...good lookin' outfit.


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Guess ya had a good time...good lookin' outfit.




Slept all day..tomorrow is game I'm hitting..big Jake going..


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah...You guys might break Seattle's 116 win record...but they didn't make the World Series that year. Long season, we'll see how it goes...tip of the hat for now...






Maddon is a hell of a lot smarter than that dumb stuttering bastard Lou Piniella.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 13, 2016)

In all honesty, I love baseball and Im not delusional. I dont believe in curses but Im a firm believer in great coaching. Maddon is doing everything right so far. Our rotation is solid and our offense is jacked even without schwarber. I hope we can hold it together. I love the nl central division. As a cubs fan im supposed to hate the cardinals but they always have a good team. And my favorite player of all time, Roberto Clemente, played for the Pirates.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

l


WindyCityKush said:


> And my favorite player of all time, Roberto Clemente, played for the Pirates.


You have excellent taste in greatness...I saw him play live many, many times. And he was a great human being off the field as well...and the guy who hit behind him for 10 yrs. was pretty good too...


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3683122 l
> You have excellent taste in greatness...I saw him play live many, many times. And he was a great human being off the field as well...and the guy who hit behind him for 10 yrs. was pretty good too...


I would give a kidney to have seen him play. I love baseball. And those years were tough for him as a dark skinned Puerto Rican playing baseball in 60s America. He took it all in stride, persevered and was selfless until the day he died. My grandfather has all the pennants he bought as a kid going to games at Wrigley. He only went when they played the Pirates lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3683122 l
> .and the guy who hit behind him for 10 yrs. was pretty good too...


Idk off the top of my head who batted behind him for 10 years but i would have to guess Stargell or Mazeroski?


----------



## sticky_bud_love (May 16, 2016)

Go Pirates - but even as a Pirates fan, have to admit the Cubbies actually look like they have all the pieces. Bullpen may still be a question mark but with their starters doing so well, hard to tell if bullpen is a strength or weakness at this point.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Idk off the top of my head who batted behind him for 10 years but i would have to guess Stargell or Mazeroski?


#8 in the pic was Willie...he hit 4th behind Clemente's 3rd in the line up...And we also had Dock Ellis throwing no hitters on acid...those were the days!


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> #8 in the pic was Willie...he hit 4th behind Clemente's 3rd in the line up...And we also had Dock Ellis throwing no hitters on acid...those were the days!


Heard Dock used to be high as hell on the mound. He even admitted he was tripping on acid one game. I think it was his best game too lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 16, 2016)

sticky_bud_love said:


> Go Pirates - but even as a Pirates fan, have to admit the Cubbies actually look like they have all the pieces. Bullpen may still be a question mark but with their starters doing so well, hard to tell if bullpen is a strength or weakness at this point.


Bullpen is always a struggle with the cubs. Way too many blown saves in the past. Hopefully, with our offense putting up numbers this year, it will balance it all out. Still too early to tell


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Heard Dock used to be high as hell on the mound. He even admitted he was tripping on acid one game. I think it was his best game too lol


There is a very cool documeutary about Dock Ellis...I THINK it's called 'No No a Dockumentary'...check it out if you get the chance...fabulous old footage of a dynamic character!


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There is a very cool documeutary about Dock Ellis...I THINK it's called 'No No a Dockumentary'...check it out if you get the chance...fabulous old footage of a dynamic character!


Haha....thats how i knew about it. It was on Netflix. He was definitely a great guy even though he had a spiral , he used his experience to help others. Thats a genuine good guy there


----------



## sticky_bud_love (May 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Bullpen is always a struggle with the cubs. Way too many blown saves in the past. Hopefully, with our offense putting up numbers this year, it will balance it all out. Still too early to tell


Right...CHC score so many runs, your closer (Rodon is it?) is still a relative unknown because there have been so few close wins so far. 

Baseball gods help the rest of the league if Soler and Heyward start doing something/anything.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 9, 2016)

Soooo....How about 5 Cubs starting in the All_star game?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2016)

Fuuuuuuuck yeah!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 26, 2016)

Rondon in the 8th followed by Chapman in the 9th.....lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 26, 2016)

My team is waaayyyy back, so I'm rooting for the cubbies to win it all. It sure looks like they added a crucial part with Chapman's 105 mph heater...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 26, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> My team is waaayyyy back, so I'm rooting for the cubbies to win it all. It sure looks like they added a crucial part with Chapman's 105 mph heater...


Who's your team?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 26, 2016)

I can't take this losing to this bum ass Sox team, Heyward is horseshit..bat this buster 9th...we need another starter.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry Cubbie fans, Even Year Baby!.....Go Giants! Maybe next year


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sorry Cubbie fans, Even Year Baby!.....Go Giants! Maybe next year


I'll buy it in September. Hope not though...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Who's your team?


Twinks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I can't take this losing to this bum ass Sox team, Heyward is horseshit..bat this buster 9th...we need another starter.


Idk why but every year those pesky sox give us some go lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sorry Cubbie fans, Even Year Baby!.....Go Giants! Maybe next year


Idk ....i wouldn't get too excited lol

http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2016/6/27/12043738/sf-giants-standings-nl-west


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sorry Cubbie fans, Even Year Baby!.....Go Giants! Maybe next year


Liar!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I can't take this losing to this bum ass Sox team, Heyward is horseshit..bat this buster 9th...we need another starter.


Dammit Corso. I had the game on my DVR.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Idk ....i wouldn't get too excited lol
> 
> http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2016/6/27/12043738/sf-giants-standings-nl-west


NL west is a tough division. Giants still in first...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)

even year BS....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Oh yeah? Well...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a shame you were unable to repeat... maybe next time?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't wait til the cubs get their hands on that scrub Samardiza in the postseason.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

What a beat down...I love it!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What a beat down...I love it!


One of the best games I've watched all year. I called the Baez homer, and i called the beanball next inning. Honestly was hoping for a fight. The way that crowd welcomed Chapman, who's first three pitches were 101,103,103 , made it feel like a playoff game.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> One of the best games I've watched all year. I called the Baez homer, and i called the beanball next inning. Honestly was hoping for a fight. The way that crowd welcomed Chapman, who's first three pitches were 101,103,103 , made it feel like a playoff game.


I love how his breaking ball is like 92 mph lol
Randy Johnson style.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I love how his breaking ball is like 92 mph lol
> Randy Johnson style.


I died laughing when he threw it , looked at my brother and said, "you know that 91 looks like 81 mph after an 103 fastball. You can tell he's excited to be in Chicago.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I died laughing when he threw it , looked at my brother and said, "you know that 91 looks like 81 mph after an 103 fastball. You can tell he's excited to be in Chicago.


Lol, that 91 looks like a knuckleball after the heater! 
Is it impossible to get tickets that don't cost hundreds? I'm a 6 hour drive away...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, that 91 looks like a knuckleball after the heater!
> Is it impossible to get tickets that don't cost hundreds? I'm a 6 hour drive away...




You can definitely score tickets for a bargain. Hit up the chicago craigslist (carefully lol). Also a couple good ticket apps for Android. You definitely have to catch a game at the friendly confines.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You can definitely score tickets for a bargain. Hit up the chicago craigslist (carefully lol). Also a couple good ticket apps for Android. You definitely have to catch a game at the friendly confines.


I saw them in '98 interleage at the metrodome, and at Wrigley in June. Sosa homered, of course.
It would be rad to catch them nowadays! I'm looking in to it...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I saw them in '98 interleage at the metrodome, and at Wrigley in June. Sosa homered, of course.
> It would be rad to catch them nowadays! I'm looking in to it...


They moved Wrigley down to 35th street.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I saw them in '98 interleage at the metrodome, and at Wrigley in June. Sosa homered, of course.
> It would be rad to catch them nowadays! I'm looking in to it...


98 was wonderful. I have a family member who had a position as the Chaplain for the Cubs for several years starting in 99 lol. He has several baseballs signed by Sammy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 98 was wonderful. I have a family member who had a position as the Chaplain for the Cubs for several years starting in 99 lol. He has several baseballs signed by Sammy


I had season tickets that year. Grandstand, fourth row, third base side, last seat. Not the best seats but you could get away with smoking a J pretty easily. Let the seats go when they raised the price 40%.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

I remember meeting a very young Zambrano at a family picnic. Mark Prior is a very nice guy. Kerry Wood is an asshole. Watched Jose Valentin (sox) and his dad play fastpitch softball in Humboldt park. Bartman who? Wasn't his fault....


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, that 91 looks like a knuckleball after the heater!
> Is it impossible to get tickets that don't cost hundreds? I'm a 6 hour drive away...





You can get in fairly cheap..check out stub hub or get a scalper at the bottom of the first inning outside the park.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I remember meeting a very young Zambrano at a family picnic. Mark Prior is a very nice guy. Kerry Wood is an asshole. Watched Jose Valentin (sox) and his dad play fastpitch softball in Humboldt park. Bartman who? Wasn't his fault....






Zambrano was a freak, dude could throw 95 right handed and 91 left handed...I always wanted to see him moved to first base after he stopped enjoying pitching..he could hit the shit out of the ball.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Zambrano was a freak, dude could throw 95 right handed and 91 left handed...I always wanted to see him moved to first base after he stopped enjoying pitching..he could hit the shit out of the ball.


One of the best hitting pitchers ever. Switch hitter too! Lol he got a little big headed but I'll never forget those days


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2016)

What are the Chicago papers saying about this? PDF file police report looks like it's a CIA blacked out file.

Girl saying Jung Ho Kang "Bill Cosby'd" her...hopefully bull shit money chaser.

http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/pirates/2016/07/25/Police-Alleged-Pirates-Kang-assault-victim-initially-did-not-cooperate/stories/201607250175


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What are the Chicago papers saying about this? PDF file police report looks like it's a CIA blacked out file.
> 
> Girl saying Jung Ho Kang "Bill Cosby'd" her...hopefully bull shit money chaser.
> 
> http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/pirates/2016/07/25/Police-Alleged-Pirates-Kang-assault-victim-initially-did-not-cooperate/stories/201607250175


They're saying the same thing. Sounds like a sack chaser for sure


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey Pirates...

Pirates...

Pirates...?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey Pirates...
> 
> Pirates...
> 
> Pirates...?


Our fucking management is

Cheap

cheap

cheap

You can't buy players at Walmart...you can't unload your players before the year before last year of their contract because you don't want more the one 8 figure player. We are disgusted here. And our one 8 figure player is hitting .240 

wait till next year


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

Giants are stumbling around but somehow still in 1st place...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

First to 70 wins. 12 game lead. It would take the 1970s Cubs to not win the division.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Giants are stumbling around but somehow still in 1st place...


My sister in law lives out your way and sent our kid a Giants outfit - which he looks real cute in. 

The wife and i have to have a talk before the playoffs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

CHICAGO -- The Cubs have terminated the stadium disc jockey who played the song "Smack My B - - - - Up" after Aroldis Chapman's outing Sunday night at Wrigley Field.






Still, pretty funny.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey Pirates...
> 
> Pirates...
> 
> Pirates...?





doublejj said:


> Giants are stumbling around but somehow still in 1st place...


Those Giants (and everybody else but the Cubs) are doing some stumbling...Pirates are on the upswing after 5 of 6 in LA and SF...

Cubs are the best team but strange things happen in the playoffs. Dog days of September right around the corner, stay healthy .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those Giants (and everybody else but the Cubs) are doing some stumbling...Pirates are on the upswing after 5 of 6 in LA and SF...
> 
> Cubs are the best team but strange things happen in the playoffs. Dog days of September right around the corner, stay healthy .


Oh i know. I was thinking today that we are likely to face the wild-card team. I fear wild-card teams from the central.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2016)

Don't worry @doublejj , by the time the Cubs leave LA, the Giants should be back in the lead.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2016)

I still remember two 8 team leagues and two 10 team leagues. In 1969, when it became two 12 team leagues, they had to break into divisions and have playoffs to create pennant races...You couldn't have one team run away with everything and 11 teams with declining attendance and interest.

Our legendary announcer, Bob Prince, reminded everyone during the '69 season that ' the best team isn't guaranteed the WS anymore',...the '73 Mets made it at 82-79 after beating a loaded (Bench, Morgan, Rose, Perez, Foster, 22 yr. old rookie Gullet 18-8 in 30 starts, Billingham 19-10) 99-63 Cinci team...

Somebody still has to win 11 (or 12 for a wildcard) post season games in 3 series against teams that will fight like hell if they get good starting pitching...

Anybody who gets hot for a couple weeks at the end, wins.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

It was bound to happen, Hammell starting to fade as usual...then he's got the balls to bitch about getting yanked..smh 


Montero can't be on the playoff roster.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember two 8 team leagues and two 10 team leagues. In 1969, when it became two 12 team leagues, they had to break into divisions and have playoffs to create pennant races...You couldn't have one team run away with everything and 11 teams with declining attendance and interest.
> 
> Our legendary announcer, Bob Prince, reminded everyone during the '69 season that ' the best team isn't guaranteed the WS anymore',...the '73 Mets made it at 82-79 after beating a loaded (Bench, Morgan, Rose, Perez, Foster, 22 yr. old rookie Gullet 18-8 in 30 starts, Billingham 19-10) 99-63 Cinci team...
> 
> ...


Still, home field counts for a lot. Plus, it is an awesome party.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Still, home field counts for a lot. Plus, it is an awesome party.


A good team counts for a lot too. You're in the driver's seat...but nothing is easy until you're done and you can look back on it...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A good team counts for a lot too. You're in the driver's seat...but nothing is easy until you're done and you can look back on it...


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

Fuckin Baez, million dolla talent with 10 cent brain smh 


Cahill you fuckin mick bastard I hate you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2016)

http://m.mlb.com/gameday/pirates-vs-cubs/2016/08/29/448824?partnerId=LR_preview#game_tab=preview,game=448824,game_state=preview


We're bringing up a AAA guy to go against Arrieta tonight... he's 2-7 at AAA, we're hoping for the element of surprise (or shock).

We're going to try to sneak 2 out of 3...what does a team that's 15 games up care?
It's all batting practice and avoiding injuries through September for Chicago.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> http://m.mlb.com/gameday/pirates-vs-cubs/2016/08/29/448824?partnerId=LR_preview#game_tab=preview,game=448824,game_state=preview
> 
> 
> We're bringing up a AAA guy to go against Arrieta tonight... he's 2-7 at AAA, we're hoping for the element of surprise (or shock).
> ...





I think Pitt gets that wildcard over the Cards, Arrietta hasn't looked to good in awhile..if the playoffs started next week he'd get lit up.


----------



## Kidbruv (Sep 1, 2016)

Love this Cubs team. Scared of this Cubs team.

Looking forward to a great World Series against y'all. I loosely plan to hop in the car and drive past a couple great lakes to see a game at Wrigley for my first time.

In the meantime, I should focus on getting past Boston and Rangers. Another good race heating up in the AL.

But yeah, nice sweeping of the Pirates tonight.

Here's to hoping for some Sanchez v. Arietta 

Cheers
.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2016)

The Pirates are writing their concession speech.

Just never got started, always around .500, and lost almost every game to Chicago.

Ouch.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The Pirates are writing their concession speech.
> 
> Just never got started, always around .500, and lost almost every game to Chicago.
> 
> Ouch.


Yeah, that dawned on me today - the fact that they had dropped outta the wild card race.
Cubs hit 90 wins tonight. They are on a 104 win pace. Last year they had 97 wins and came in 3rd place in the division.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

Going to be a no-hitter tonight!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

Fuck me. I jinxed it.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hendricks been on fire this year, sweep these bums and lock up the division tomorrow.. Then rest all the starting pitchers a couple weeks for the post season. Nobody in the NL scares me.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The Pirates are writing their concession speech.
> 
> Just never got started, always around .500, and lost almost every game to Chicago.
> 
> Ouch.





Lotta injuries this year


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

This team just keeps getting better. The defense lately has been astounding. Defense wins championships. Championships get the ladies. Ladies have the boobies. So good defense gets boobies.







Yay Cubs. Yay boobies.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2016)

So...I'm adopting the Cubs as my team for the remainder of 2016 being that the Pirates totally tanked.

And I'm sick of St. Louis and SF always winning.

This is strictly for the balance of 2016. You heard of 'rent a player'? I'm 'rent a fan'.

Fuckers are ridiculously overdue...Teddy Roosevelt was president last time they won, been shaking his head on Mt. Rushmore ever since.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So...I'm adopting the Cubs as my team for the remainder of 2016 being that the Pirates totally tanked.
> 
> And I'm sick of St. Louis and SF always winning.
> 
> ...


As a longtime Cubs fan I used to do this, sometimes midway through the season lol. Mostly for the Pirates lol. Boston was my AL team. IMO no other series' were as electric as those Bos vs NYY ones.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 15, 2016)

Cubs clinch today, then its time to rest everybody..Arrieta needs the rest the most.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Cubs clinch today, then its time to rest everybody..Arrieta needs the rest the most.


Yes. Get my temporary adopted team ready to go against those guys with all the recent WS rings. The Giants and Cardinals went to 5 of the last 6 WS and won 4 of the last 6.

fucking boring to have the same damn 2 teams there every year...


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2016)

Locked up home field throughout, I say rest these guys for the next 5 games.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Locked up home field throughout, I say rest these guys for the next 5 games.


I certainly will be resting.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 27, 2016)

Good to see Bryant get that 100th RBI, he been pressing for 19 days.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 28, 2016)

What's up with Arietta lately? Be a real good time to get back on track...7 runs against the Pirates tonight, I thought the Arietta game in this series would have been a lock?

My adopted team for the balance of 2016 needs this guy sharp!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's up with Arietta lately? Be a real good time to get back on track...7 runs against the Pirates tonight, I thought the Arietta game in this series would have been a lock?
> 
> My adopted team for the balance of 2016 needs this guy sharp!






Why even pitch him? .... Why even use Chapman tonight or on Monday in a blowout? ...Is Maddon trying to fuck this up?


Rest these guys for the post season


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2016)

*EYBS.....Baby!* They're Back!!!
Go Giants!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> *EYBS.....Baby!* They're Back!!!
> Go Giants!


You are my sworn foe - unless you cannot beat the Mets. Then we cool.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Why even pitch him? .... Why even use Chapman tonight or on Monday in a blowout? ...Is Maddon trying to fuck this up?
> 
> 
> Rest these guys for the post season


Meh, I can see why he wants them all to keep playing. Don't fuck with their routine.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2016)

103 wins. 58 losses. Best year in my lifetime. Ready for the playoffs!







oops.






That's better
(check out sex tape)


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2016)

*Here come the Giants!*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> *Here come the Giants!*


Nice WC game.

Now comes the ringer.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2016)

The Giants are a different animal in the post season. Bochy pushes all the right buttons...Go Giants!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Giants are a different animal in the post season. Bochy pushes all the right buttons...Go Giants!


Can't argue with that, 3 rings in 6 yrs. speaks for itself.


Today on local sports talk radio they asked a cool question.

If you were betting, would you take the Cubs or the rest of the field. They all took the Cubs.
Not a horrible bet, we'll see how it plays out. I like the Cubs...Baumgartner doesn't pitch till game 3? I'll be tuned in Friday night.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2016)

Javier Baez. 

Boom.

Game 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Javier Baez.
> 
> Boom.
> 
> Game 2 tomorrow.


Love them defensive subs.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 7, 2016)

Some really tense games this postseason... I love it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2016)

Tldr


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2016)

Will the Cubs lose another game in 2016?

It's a legitimate question. You don't get an early lead on them and you're behind the 8 ball.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 8, 2016)

All this talk about Bumgarner but what about Arrieta on the mound. We'll take game 3


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> All this talk about Bumgarner but what about Arrieta on the mound. We'll take game 3


Take it easy Francis, the Giants have won more playoff games since 2010 than the Cubs have since 1903.....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Take it easy Francis, the Giants have won more playoff games since 2010 than the Cubs have since 1903.....


There are probably 5 other teams with that same accomplishment but none of _them _are down 0-2. You guys did well beating the Mets, I was more afraid of them. 
I predict a 1 hit shutout by Arrieta.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> There are probably 5 other teams with that same accomplishment but none of _them _are down 0-2. You guys did well beating the Mets, I was more afraid of them.
> I predict a 1 hit shutout by Arrieta.


MadBum will be hard to beat at home......after that


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ouch! Arrieta can hit too.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ouch! Arrieta can hit too.


Right when they put the stat that our pitchers have more rbi than the giants entire team in the series. He added 3 more lol 50 pitches through 2 innings, Madbum is in trouble


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

That was a big time major league playoff game. When you have a team on the verge of elimination and don't beat them...the pressure can shift against you.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 11, 2016)

5 games would be rad.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 11, 2016)

I wish every series went all the way.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 11, 2016)

No one wants to go the whole 5 versus San Fran.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Right when they put the stat that our pitchers have more rbi than the giants entire team in the series. He added 3 more lol 50 pitches through 2 innings, Madbum is in trouble


Our pitchers have more RBIs than *our* team.

Ouch. I hate those west coast games. I was up until 2:30.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> MadBum will be hard to beat at home......after that


Nice bull pen. 


So I mentioned to the wife not to dress our boy in his Giants shirt. Yesterday she has him in a new shirt, a pumpkin shirt. The damn thing is orange with black sleeves! You can't win sometimes.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice bull pen.
> 
> 
> So I mentioned to the wife not to dress our boy in his Giants shirt. Yesterday she has him in a new shirt, a pumpkin shirt. The damn thing is orange with black sleeves! You can't win sometimes.


LMAO


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Our pitchers have more RBIs than *our* team.
> 
> Ouch. I hate those west coast games. I was up until 2:30.


I noticed that stat as well. 
I turned off the game going into the bottom of the 9th. im glad i didnt stay up, was it closer than the score said?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I noticed that stat as well.
> I turned off the game going into the bottom of the 9th. im glad i didnt stay up, was it closer than the score said?


? The score was 5-6.

But I am concerned by the black cat that crossed the field between Bryant and Rizzo in the top of the 13th.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 11, 2016)

yeah a wake and bake before checking sportscenter is not a good idea. i feel slow. it was 3-5 going into the top 9th.....and thats when i turned it off. i didnt even realize it went 13.

you gonna be in town at all for a game?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> yeah a wake and bake before checking sportscenter is not a good idea. i feel slow. it was 3-5 going into the top 9th.....and thats when i turned it off. i didnt even realize it went 13.
> 
> you gonna be in town at all for a game?


Not going to be at a game, but I have plans to be in town for a game. Have to go watch it at some Wrigleyville bar - which I never did when I was there. If it goes to game five, I will be there.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not going to be at a game, but I have plans to be in town for a game. Have to go watch it at some Wrigleyville bar - which I never did when I was there. If it goes to game five, I will be there.


i fucken hate wrigleyville bars, fucken vultures, I'll be out there next home game-which i hope isnt a game 5


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I was up until 2:30


That game kept me up way past my bedtime. But way worth it 

All I kept thinking about though was all the poor souls who went without beer from the 8th inning on. That would have pissed me off big time if I was at the ballpark last night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> i fucken hate wrigleyville bars, fucken vultures, I'll be out there next home game-which i hope isnt a game 5


Agreed. I will find one that has a soul. They are few and far between. Of course, this means not really in Wrigleyville.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That game kept me up way past my bedtime. But way worth it
> 
> All I kept thinking about though was all the poor souls who went without beer from the 8th inning on. That would have pissed me off big time if I was at the ballpark last night.


Always bring pills. Always.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Always bring pills. Always.


Or a flask of some booze for in case of those types of emergencies? Gotta keep the buzz going!

I got kicked out of candlestick park 3 times back in the day, all three were giants games. Two times for getting busted drinking the beer I brought in. Check it:
I ALWAYS wore my niners starter jacket even to the baseball games. In the clinched hood of my jacket, I would pack up to 9 beers lol. When I would walk in to the park, while being eyeballed by the security, I would simply walk through the gate with my hands in my pockets, spreading my unzipped jacket. Right after making it through the gate I would slowly turn around while walking backwards and talk to my buddy who would be right behind me. I had that shit dialed.

I used to get hella roudy at candlestick I'm telling ya. The old general admission was cheap AF! I would lose my voice after every game.
Nothing better than getting dodgers like Strawberry and Butler to acknowledge you by flipping you off. It was the best!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2016)

*EYBS!!!*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

I hate to irritate my Chicago or SF baseball friends...

but I'm loving this series!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hate to irritate my Chicago or SF baseball friends...
> 
> but I'm loving this series!


Word!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

This is my all time fav


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm 100% down with my giants but Chicago the band is good too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

Get a run...I'm up for another 13 innings


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

Chapman is soooo fucking tough, like the Cubs.

SF should leave with their heads held high. Great series, 100% from both teams.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Chapman is soooo fucking tough, like the Cubs.
> 
> SF should leave with their heads held high. Great series, 100% from both teams.


I'm glad it's over


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm glad it's over


You know you'll be back next year.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Word!
> View attachment 3802727



I wonder what our ring will look like this year?
At least i wont have to sweat anymore this post season lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I wonder what our ring will look like this year?
> At least i wont have to sweat anymore this post season lol


Fuck the dodgers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I wonder what our ring will look like this year?
> At least i wont have to sweat anymore this post season lol


who would you rather play? Washington or LA? I'd be more worried about the Nationals.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2016)

The Giants GM owns this season, there were several top shelf closers available this year & he just couldn't pull the trigger.....fail


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

Holy fuck. I fell asleep. Just watched the last two innings.

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

That was amazing.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> who would you rather play? Washington or LA? I'd be more worried about the Nationals.


LA of course. The Nationals are a force but we got them faded with our pitching. Harper is a stud. Rendon, Werth, Murphy are solid. Its gonna be tough


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> LA of course. The Nationals are a force but we got them faded with our pitching. Harper is a stud. Rendon, Werth, Murphy are solid. Its gonna be tough


Wait, what? We have to play somebody _else? _


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2016)

I pitched against Werth in hs. True story.


Go cubs go.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Giants GM owns this season, there were several top shelf closers available this year & he just couldn't pull the trigger.....fail


Should I wish you better luck next year or does it *have* to be an even year? The Cubs hope they can count on your psychic support in the upcoming Fall Classic.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Should I wish you better luck next year or does it *have* to be an even year? The Cubs hope they can count on your psychic support in the upcoming Fall Classic.


Yes of course....."Anyone but the dodgers"


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2016)

I would hate to the Giants GM today......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes of course....."Anyone but the dodgers"


Let that be the Cubs slogan this year. Not sure if it will play in Peoria - but fuck them, they are Cardinals fans.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 13, 2016)

So. The Dodgers, eh?

Dammit, I hate those late games. Hope there aren't more than two of them.

p.s. fuck you Dusty.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So. The Dodgers, eh?
> 
> Dammit, I hate those late games. Hope there aren't more than two of them.
> 
> p.s. fuck you Dusty.


Your odds of winning just doubled.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 14, 2016)

Dodgers got it this year, I already decided.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Dodgers got it this year, I already decided.


They looked good in the 8th inning. They should have negotiated for the game to end then and there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 18, 2016)

It will be more fun for Cubs fans to look back on someday after digging a little hole, especially if it goes to 7.














maybe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It will be more fun for Cubs fans to look back on someday after digging a little hole, especially if it goes to 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's it. This is all part of god's plan.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes that's it. This is all part of god's plan.


Just remember, you're just 3 wins away from playing against Coco Crisp and Carlos Santana.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 19, 2016)

Officially going for the cubs now that Jays are done


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

Cleveland looks good. Cubbies need to keep this rolling.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2016)

I feels better today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ernie is smiling again


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ernie is smiling again
> 
> View attachment 3810300


Me too. Let's *not *play two.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 21, 2016)

Clayton Koufax on the hill tomorrow 
Let's hope Hendricks can channel Greg Maddux!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Clayton Koufax on the hill tomorrow
> Let's hope Hendricks can channel Greg Maddux!


There was only one Koufax. I saw him pitch, no peers. If he had pitched for a team that could hit he would have won 30 a year. No exaggeration.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There was only one Koufax. I saw him pitch, no peers. If he had pitched for a team that could hit he would have won 30 a year. No exaggeration.


Well, his numbers are very koufax. 
And lefty. 
I think game 7 will happen... I think that 87mph cutter from Johnny will end up on waveland and sheffield.
Fuck I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 22, 2016)

Imho These short rest periods are gonna take a toll on Kershaw and we're gonna take it tonight. There is gonna be a big party in Chicago tonight. If not , fuck it, we'll take it on Sunday.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Imho These short rest periods are gonna take a toll on Kershaw and we're gonna take it tonight. There is gonna be a big party in Chicago tonight. If not , fuck it, we'll take it on Sunday.


Omfg I just had a wild hair up my ass, I might have to start driving now...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Clayton Koufax on the hill tomorrow
> Let's hope Hendricks can channel Greg Maddux!


Kershaw isn't


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 22, 2016)

This game is surreal


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2016)

Billy and Ron say it's over right now.
Me too. Chicago-Cleveland here we go!


----------



## texasjack (Oct 22, 2016)

Kerahaw looking very human.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3811824 View attachment 3811825
> 
> Billy and Ron say it's over right now.
> Me too. Chicago-Cleveland here we go!


"It's not over til it's over."

-Bartman


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> "It's not over til it's over."
> 
> -Bartman


It is now. Congratulations Chicago.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm misty eyed, and they're not even my team. This year is real. It's on!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2016)

And how the hell does Joe Torre have any black hair left?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And how the hell does Joe Torre have any black hair left?


Just For Men


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2016)

Cubs in 5.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Cubs in 5.


Maybe change that to 6?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm still rooting for the curse. It's never let me down.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still rooting for the curse. It's never let me down.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2016)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3814776


I got no dog in this fight, I'm just here to pull your chain. 

I go to baseball games for the beer, hot dogs and people watching. IDGAF about the game, especially not who's playing.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I got no dog in this fight, I'm just here to pull your chain.
> 
> I go to baseball games for the beer, hot dogs and people watching. IDGAF about the game, especially not who's playing.


The beer is a quarter price at the liquor store, I'll admit a fenway frank is hard to beat but Costco has some deadly Sausages 14 for the price of one ballpark dog and the people watching actually do give a fuck about the game. And especially who's playing so as long as you don't you can't relate.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2016)

New Age United said:


> The beer is a quarter price at the liquor store, I'll admit a fenway frank is hard to beat but Costco has some deadly Sausages 14 for the price of one ballpark dog and the people watching actually do give a fuck about the game. And especially who's playing so as long as you don't you can't relate.


People watching is worth the cost of admission, and I don't go much. 

Most professional sports in this country are so corrupt and they let their players act like child criminals, they're not role models for kids anymore, they ARE children. They aren't better than anyone else just because they're talented at a game others will pay to watch. 

Those relative few players who really do use their fame to help others have my respect. 

Finally, I do like watching a good, hard fought game between skilled, well oiled teams. What color jerseys they wear or how big the stadium is or where the team is from is irrelevant to me. It's about the skill of the players and the game itself.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> People watching is worth the cost of admission, and I don't go much.
> 
> Most professional sports in this country are so corrupt and they let their players act like child criminals, they're not role models for kids anymore, they ARE children. They aren't better than anyone else just because they're talented at a game others will pay to watch.
> 
> ...


I was just telling my buddy how I'm not a fan of any team at the moment bc I don't know who's playing next year. I was a red sox fan but the era of Ortiz is over, a player you should hold in high regards. Now I'm waiting to see who the teams sing in the off season.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe change that to 6?


Nope. 5. Win it at home.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope. 5. Win it at home.


Fuck yeah that's the spirit. I bonded out of jail yesterday, all you could hear were the officers cheering lol.

This is the year! When I first seen the thread title months back, I had to jump in.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

New Age United said:


> I was just telling my buddy how I'm not a fan of any team at the moment bc I don't know who's playing next year. I was a red sox fan but the era of Ortiz is over, a player you should hold in high regards. Now I'm waiting to see who the teams sing in the off season.


The Cubs thank you for your support.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2016)

dangledo said:


>


----------



## dangledo (Oct 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


lol...much better....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope. 5. Win it at home.


You're gonna love that memory of winning game 7, coming from behind on the road.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're gonna love that memory of winning game 7, coming from behind on the road.


The next two games will be so decisive that it will feel like the Cubs won in 5.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2016)

One game at a time starting tomorrow. Every one you win transfers the pressure back on Cleveland.

They think they have it won over there. Surprise them.

I remember the Pirates down 3 to 1 in '79, won 3 in a row to get the ring. Of course having Willie Stargell helped.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2016)

I have a brief pregame video now that we're all here in the locker room, everyone have a seat.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2016)

So my inspirational video worked, you can thank me later.



After 5 games, somebody has to be ahead 3-2. See you in Cleveland with another inspirational video.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you can thank me later.


Thank you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a brief video before dressing and batting practice. This guy never got the chance to play in a series like this.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a brief video before dressing and batting practice. This guy never got the chance to play in a series like this.


Destiny! Team of destiny!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Destiny! Team of destiny!


one more inning, one more game.

this is gonna be epic.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> one more inning, one more game.
> 
> this is gonna be epic.


I am going to burn a po-leece car.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 2, 2016)

Next stop - Wrigleyville. Cleveland is closer but I don't think they would approve of my strange kind of wit.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 2, 2016)

if they win tonight, I'm naming my son Maddon.


----------



## texasjack (Nov 2, 2016)

Game 7 let's do this. I'll be down in wrigleyville tonight.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## texasjack (Nov 2, 2016)

It's pouring rain so I'm not in Wriglyville. Rain knocked the satellite out but thankfully we can watch online since we still have that through a cable.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 2, 2016)

It's the curse


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 2, 2016)

LETS GO CUBS!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## New Age United (Nov 2, 2016)

It is time to slaughter all the goats on the planet, completely erase them from the face of the earth and never teach our children about fucking goats


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 3, 2016)

@Jimmyjonestoo


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2016)

Long time coming...

Congratulations to the Cubs! And their long suffering fans, lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 3, 2016)

dangledo said:


> @Jimmyjonestoo


Good game.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Good game.



absolutely amazing game/series


----------



## texasjack (Nov 3, 2016)

When it went to rain delay I was like aww fuck. It had rained for 2 hours straight in Chicago and I thought it would be the same in Cleveland. So glad I didn't bail.


----------



## texasjack (Nov 3, 2016)

Tired as hell today haha.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2016)

texasjack said:


> When it went to rain delay I was like aww fuck. It had rained for 2 hours straight in Chicago and I thought it would be the same in Cleveland. So glad I didn't bail.


If not for the rain delay I'd have never caught the game at all; that's where I started watching lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 3, 2016)

We did it @Unclebaldrick ! Logan square was going crazy, Wrigleyville was nuts!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> We did it @Unclebaldrick ! Logan square was going crazy, Wrigleyville was nuts!


I just got back. crusty with dried champagne.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2016)

You guys followed the exact same won/lost, home/road pattern as the 1979 Pirate World Series who also came back from a 3-1 deficit. Probably why I never wrote off Chicago for a second, I've seen it done before. Except for that added touch of final game extra innings, it was a duplicate series.

And like I said, the memory of coming back from behind on the road makes for better memories. 

Congratulations. And tell Maddon to take it easy on the quick hook of his starters, he almost blew it.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

What a fuckin season, all the pressure is gone..let the dynasty begin.


----------

